# Do benzos (and other meds) dull your wits and creativity?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I find benzos to null my cognitive abilities while stimulants increase them. I wouldn't ever take a benzo before a test/exam for this reason.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeah when I was on klonopin I noticed the same thing. I played baseball in high school and when I took a klonopin that day I always had a hard time hitting. When I stopped taking them days of games I wound up hitting much better and wound up making all conference for the season. I definitely think benzos slow down your mental abilities. 

I haven't noticed the same things for any SSRI's. If anything celexa has improved my performance in these areas.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, benzos seem to stall your brain..


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

benzos make you ****ing retarded and destroy your mind, so yes. as for other meds, it depends on the meds. it's hard for me to say exactly what SSRIs did to me, but they definitely messed something up.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

It doesn't affect me if I only take benzos once or twice a week. I took klonopin only 3 days in a row and it made me even more miserable though. It sounds like you're not happy with it and the side effects are starting to overcome the benefits, but you don't have to stop taking it completely, it's still important to get as much relief as you can.

As to your philosophical question, I personally would rather do whatever it takes to be happy than be some miserable crazy genius. But I do understand what you mean, I hated when mirtazapine would dull and cloud my mind, it was becoming counterproductive to fighting my depression and since I couldn't really feel any alleviation of depression while on it, I stopped taking it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, mirtazapine was the ultimate mind/creativity/motivation duller for me. Benzos and SSRI/SNRI's have never even come close by comparison, since I'm still relatively functional on my SNRI/benzo combo.

I know that by definition the term 'Major tranquilizer' only refers too antipsychotics. But somedays I think that mirtazapine should be added to the category for it's ability to be the closest thing to an 'off switch' for the brain (aside from perhaps the appetite control centre), besides the antipsychotics. Although mirtazapine obviously is useless for psychotic disorders so I don't know where I'm going with this lol.


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Is there any reason why it wouldn't mix with something like piracetam? Or even the stronger racetams if you required it..Might be worth a try at least


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Amphetamine increases my creativity.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Yes, I do want to get off of it. I don't know what's worse though: having so much anxiety I can't think or having my wits dulled because I'm on a benzo. I'm not really in a position to get off of the med. I'm at a pretty stressful point in my life, which causes me to not want to get off this benzo. But then I wonder if I need to get off this benzo in order to fully think through this stage of my life. A catch-22. These meds are a constant haunting shadow.
> 
> I've been on xanax for years and on clonazepam for about a year. I really don't like the idea of experiencing withdrawl for a month or two. But, I guess I'll have to endure it if I want to taper off.
> 
> ...


long term of use of benzos tends to cause social deterioration. kind of ironic they are prescribed for socail anxiety disroder. toward the end of my stay on benzos, i lost all my self confidence. before benzos, i would not have believed it was possible for my self confidence to get any lower. but they took me to new lows. anyway, i recommend getting off them.

i think benzos are great for short term or occasional use, but they are a terrible treatment long term.


----------



## winston (Mar 5, 2010)

Might I ask how benzos caused you to be more anxious/less self confident?


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

benzos temporarily dull your brain but have not any effect on wits and creativity i think.
the only permanent side effect is memory problems that is common after long-term use of benzos.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Don't all benzos cause depression after long term use? That would definitely dull your creativity.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

winston said:


> Might I ask how benzos caused you to be more anxious/less self confident?


pretty much whatever affect they have initially, you can get the opposite of long term because your brain adapts. so if they make you feel more confident at first, long term they are likely to make you less confident. i don't know how else i can really explain it.


----------



## winston (Mar 5, 2010)

I see. Is this only with full time dosing, or also PRN?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

it depends on how often your PRN works out to be. i've read about people having problems who only dosed twice a week, but i can't comment on how common that is and i've also read about people using benzos on a weekly bases for years with no problems. the more often you take benzos, the greater the risk you're going to develop tolerance and withdrawal symptoms. exactly when it will start, is very hard to predict and varies a great deal person to person.


----------



## winston (Mar 5, 2010)

I see.. I'll be watching myself very closely. Just starting out with the kpins.


----------



## P2theP (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Cerberus, 

I completed my first year in an animation program at college this past spring. I'd really like to be a cartoonist one day. I had just started taking clonazepam a couple of weeks before the school year started in Sept. So going in I was definitely fearing that it would affect my creative side, especially cause I really enjoy writing and animating comedy pieces. Thankfully I had a great year, completed some of my best stuff to date. Socially it wasn't perfect but the meds still helped me out a lot.

Definitely the hardest part about it. You finally find something that helps your SA but you wanna be yourself. But off of it, the nerves also don't allow you to be yourself. So for the most part, are you yourself more often when on the med or off of it? 

To me, it's unfortunately when I'm on it. Never increasing my dose of 2mg is my main rule, while taking whatever days off possible. If you stay on them, let's just hope we fall in the lucky category of those who take them long term and are fine. Good luck man


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Thorsten said:


> Is there any reason why it wouldn't mix with something like piracetam? Or even the stronger racetams if you required it..Might be worth a try at least


From my experiences I found that piracetam(better if mixed with glutamine and vit. C) doesnt decreas the anxiolytic effect of benzos and counteract the sedative and depressive syntomos of benzos.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't think benzos impact cognitive ability at all. At 10 mg of Xanax a day for several years basically all my SAS posts are written loaded on benzos. Do I seem mentally numbed?

They're not like alcohol that will make your mind go so slow that nothing really bothers you as you'd need the ability to actually think to be bothered.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> They're not like alcohol


They are :yes It is only a matter of dose.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I take Klonopin, and it doesn't dull my cognitive. Maybe when I first took it, it did a little, but it just kind of relaxes me and has gotten rid of the horrible panic attacks I would get now that I'm used to it.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Rbk said:


> They are :yes It is only a matter of dose.


Of course, but at low dose they very different from ethanol. ethanol has a big NMDA antagonism, that is very bad for cognitive functions that benzos doesnt have.


----------



## ambidexter (Jul 17, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Yes, I do want to get off of it. I don't know what's worse though: having so much anxiety I can't think or having my wits dulled because I'm on a benzo. I'm not really in a position to get off of the med. I'm at a pretty stressful point in my life, which causes me to not want to get off this benzo. But then I wonder if I need to get off this benzo in order to fully think through this stage of my life. A catch-22. These meds are a constant haunting shadow.
> 
> I've been on xanax for years and on clonazepam for about a year. I really don't like the idea of experiencing withdrawl for a month or two. But, I guess I'll have to endure it if I want to taper off.
> 
> ...


Withdrawal might not be so bad if you go down by tiny steps and stay with them until your brain has time to adjust -- maybe using the Ashton method with valium if that helps. It's frustrating to spend so much time getting off something once you have decided to stop it. We all want instant gratification, right? But patience and being kind to yourself can really help with this...

You'll be okay 

Re: creativity, I guess it depends on how it affects you. I think there are many kinds of cognitive impairment that don't necessarily translate into lack of creativity. And being anxious can really mess with your creativity. But there can be a point of diminishing returns over time. Sounds like you have reached it.

Not sure what you've already done/are doing, but maybe other meds could be helpful, plus CBT.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Benzo's make me really tired and loopy, i dont like them.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Benzo's make me really tired and loopy, i dont like them.


What about your xanax ?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

JohnG said:


> What about your xanax ?


It makes me tired and loopy like all the rest, so i stopped taking it, ive had all sorts of benzo's.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> It makes me tired and loopy like all the rest, so i stopped taking it, ive had all sorts of benzo's.


Also with dexedrine? Usually "uppers and downers" mix well.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Lexapro definitely dulled my creativity, as I come to realize coming off of it. I play guitar and I noticed my creative edge was kind of taken away. Ever since weaning off Lexapro and going on Wellbutrin I suddenly feel creative again.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

JohnG said:


> Also with dexedrine? Usually "uppers and downers" mix well.


Yes, on its own xanax is like placebo for me (all benzo's are) with dexedrine benzo's seem to inhibit the positive effects while also making me tired and loopy while not effectively reducing the anxiety, for example i couldnt walk straight and still feel amp anxiety.

I dont like the benzo amphetamine combo.

High dose benzo can even induce depression on dex, they really dont mix well for me.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Right now i'm trying ARB blockers for amp anxiety like telmisertan, they have real potential.



> Ann N Y Acad Sci. 2008 Dec;1148:360-6.
> Peripherally administered angiotensin II AT1 receptor antagonists are anti-stress compounds in vivo.
> Pavel J, Benicky J, Murakami Y, Sanchez-Lemus E, Saavedra JM.
> 
> ...


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

JohnG said:


> What about your xanax ?


Like for crazyMed, Xanax was like a placebo for me. However, Klonopin works for me. It made me tired at first, but now it's more of a smooth calming feeling. I used to get terrible panic attacks, but I don't anymore. I do use it daily, and I know a lot of people on this board would vote against doing that, but it has done wonders for me.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Right now i'm trying ARB blockers for amp anxiety like telmisertan, they have real potential.


Interesting stuff dude let us know if it works. I need some help with anxiety from amphs


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, it depends on what kind of creativity you are talking about. I posted something awhile back on songwriting and manic episodes, wondering if my emotional stability after medication actually was blocking those highs of inspiration.

I have not been able to write songs like I used to for the year I've taken Xanax, but have been able to learn in a disciplined environment. After I added a stimulant six months ago, I think my is singing sooo much better, but that opens up your lungs. 

But creativity as in inspiration, yes, inhibits. 
Listening and coping skills, improved.

It's like having one drink, you're relaxed, but not one way or another to act differently?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Benzo's don't dull my creativity but anxiety sure does.


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> Benzo's don't dull my creativity but anxiety sure does.


Wow, you might have hit the nail right on with the hammer on that one. Still... the anti- anxiety med still does not bring back the creative inspiration?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Canadian4Life said:


> Interesting stuff dude let us know if it works. I need some help with anxiety from amphs


Yeah, im getting my dex again soon, hopefully it works i'm really sensitive to amp's anxiety, wich sucks.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

They can but if your anxiety is that bad it can also be extremely cognitive impairing so it's the balance of the negatives and the positives. But for me benzos dont impair cognition as much as ssri's or much at all. I hate the feeling of benzos though


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Yeah, im getting my dex again soon, hopefully it works i'm really sensitive to amp's anxiety, wich sucks.


Took dex and it was very smooth at 20mg twice a day It didn't promote anxiety at all. Am on ritalin now because it's better for my adhd than dex but dex defeintly helped my social anxiety way more.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Canadian4Life said:


> Took dex and it was very smooth at 20mg twice a day It didn't promote anxiety at all. Am on ritalin now because it's better for my adhd than dex but dex defeintly helped my social anxiety way more.


Its the combination of dex and AMT that problematic, too much NE release i'm guessing.

Someone said propranol blocked the anxiety for he's amp, i'm on nevibilol (far superior and more healthy beta blocker right now) so perhaps just that will do the trick


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Its the combination of dex and AMT that problematic, too much NE release i'm guessing.
> 
> Someone said propranol blocked the anxiety for he's amp, i'm on nevibilol (far superior and more healthy beta blocker right now) so perhaps just that will do the trick


Took propranolol and found it to take away alot of the dex effect but this may have been the adhd benefits I was needing and don't remember if it worsened dex's social effect. dex doesn't have much norepinephrine action as ritalin or adderall. I think dex/lyrica or dex/gabapentin might be of great use. I know that magnesium and theanine take away the jitters from my ritalin majorly so I'd say they both would be of great help with dex. Magnesium, niacin and thenaine (3 things to look into as they all can lower norepinephrine release and activity without effecting the dex's effectiveness at all). Magnesium has been said to prevent dex tolerance so I've read. Also I've read manganese can lessen stimulant anxiety at a significant rate too.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah i'm interested in giving lyrica a try with it too.

Magnesium is too weak for tolerance, memantine definatly works for that tough and thats what i'm also taking.

The NE side effect is strange, it produces exhaustion (while also feeling stimulated) and a uncomfortable feeling for when going outside, so youd stick at home the whole time.

I hope i can get this fixed, my motivation is utterly terrible without stimulants, for example i allmost lost 3k free money from the goverment once (from several months, i kept missing appointments and had no motivation at all to call for them) my case for money support could have been easily dismissed, now again i changed my adress and one simple phonecall would get me 1k on my bank account, had to do that a month ago, i sit here thinking i have to do it but there's just no motivation.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Yeah i'm interested in giving lyrica a try with it too.
> 
> Magnesium is too weak for tolerance, memantine definatly works for that tough and thats what i'm also taking.
> 
> ...


Try and not rely on stimulants for motivation and drive because they will build you up and when these effects bottom out your back at square one. I am very motivated without stims and wake up every morning wired for sound. I have to take the ritalin to wind down and start my day. It's like a backwards brain. But if you keep up working on the tolerance thingy and also use them only when needed and take breaks they can work for you! Dex sounds to be something that would suit you not ritalin. Also amino acids (5-htp and L-Tyrosine) taken with dex make it way more effective in every aspect.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> Try and not rely on stimulants for motivation and drive


I tried for 20 years, result is me failing EVERY year in highschool, disappointing my parents time after time and other horrible stuff. I have no motivation whatsoever, even making a simple phonecall for an appointment is something i fail to do, wich ended me up with losing alot of money, being refused at jobs and other stuff.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> I tried for 20 years, result is me failing EVERY year in highschool, disappointing my parents time after time and other horrible stuff. I have no motivation whatsoever, even making a simple phonecall for an appointment is something i fail to do, wich ended me up with losing alot of money, being refused at jobs and other stuff.


You mean when you weren't on stimulants these problems occured?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Canadian4Life said:


> You mean when you weren't on stimulants these problems occured?


Yes, i wasnt on stimulants for my whole life, only the last few weeks ive been trying out dexedrine.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Yes, i wasnt on stimulants for my whole life, only the last few weeks ive been trying out dexedrine.


Sounds like I was in that situation before. Seems like you could probably gave adhd. Seeing as how stimulants worked for you. But good luck getting prescribed one It took me 4 years of going through 21 meds before I was Dx ADHD along with my social anxiety.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Canadian4Life said:


> Sounds like I was in that situation before. Seems like you could probably gave adhd. Seeing as how stimulants worked for you. But good luck getting prescribed one It took me 4 years of going through 21 meds before I was Dx ADHD along with my social anxiety.


Getting them prescribed wont work anyway as i miss all appointments, managed to make one in januari and had to phone myself for the next appointment, no motivation to do it at all, and now its oktober, oh well, making that appointment in januari and not missing it was a huge victory of my ADHD itself.

I get my dex illegally, (no pming for sources its private) from a friend.

I also cant really be bothered with pdocs and stuff, i wonna do my own medicating.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Getting them prescribed wont work anyway as i miss all appointments, managed to make one in januari and had to phone myself for the next appointment, no motivation to do it at all, and now its oktober, oh well, making that appointment in januari and not missing it was a huge victory of my ADHD itself.
> 
> I get my dex illegally, (no pming for sources its private) from a friend.
> 
> I also cant really be bothered with pdocs and stuff, i wonna do my own medicating.


If it's gonna help i'd defeintly stick to the appt and get it legally. But you know yourself better than anyone else so do what you gotta do!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Canadian4Life said:


> If it's gonna help i'd defeintly stick to the appt and get it legally. But you know yourself better than anyone else so do what you gotta do!


Yeah would be cheaper too, i'l try.


----------



## anxious in chicago (Oct 12, 2010)

They certainly affect your coordination. In my early twenties I was put on xanax for severe anxiety. After a few years, I was eventually raised up to 6mg's which is a very high amount. It did wonders for my anxiety, but as far as my coordination, it was awful. I was a great athlete, but on the xanax it severely effected my hand eye coordination and reaction time. Also, my grades in college were greatly effected. It does effect your memory.

Of course seven years after being on the drug, I decided to come off it. Socially I have not been the same and actually at this point in my life I am a mess. My coordination is back as is my memory, however. As usual, medication is always such a paradox. It helps you in many ways and screws you up in other ways. Also, there are the doctors who decide that patients should not be on these type of drugs long term, but how is the quality of life for the patient of those "bad" drugs?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Benzo's never did anything for my anxiety, luckily i dont want them, dexedrine works, it makes me be myself, it improves my focus, enhances my creativity etc but comes with tolerance and severe paranoia and anxiety as side effects, wich i try to fix now.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

First time on klonopin today... Took it aroud 4pm.. I felt like I weighd 20000pounds, abd I was clumsy. I was kinda loopy, never been drunk or high before so indont know...

But it made me ultra creative and intuitive haha. I was relating everything with something new. I'd hear a word and instantly a song would pop in my head with that word or phrase in it... I also noticed I was quick with words. I was changing the lyrics if the songs to antagonise my sister.. And I was really annoying in a confident and funny way.... It seems my true personality kinda flourished for the few hours it was activated in my blood.... I don't know if i should take it when going to school tho. It made me realllly tired. And I'm scared to haha what should I do.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, they dulled my wit, creativity and memory a bit. But they greatly lessened my anxiety. It was more than a fair trade, for me. How much creativity do you really need in most jobs today even in jobs requiring an advanced university education? Not much in my opinion. Most workplaces require disciplined workers not creative workers. I'd rather be able to feed/support my family by squashing my anxiety and lose a bit of wits and creativity.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Kon said:


> Yes, they dulled my wit, creativity and memory a bit. But they greatly lessened my anxiety. It was more than a fair trade, for me. How much creativity do you really need in most jobs today even in jobs requiring an advanced university education? Not much in my opinion. Most workplaces require disciplined workers not creative workers. I'd rather be able to feed/support my family by squashing my anxiety and lose a bit of wits and creativity.


What if your creative outlet happens to be your life passion or talent? For me it's music. If anything, being on Lexapro and having to sacrifice my creativity for less anxiety MOTIVATED me more to squash my SA drug free. Now off Lexapro and facing my anxiety head on, I am making further strides than I ever had. For people with creative talent, meds are pretty much a no-no.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

If anything, i found benzos lit up my creative side and gave me energy and happiness, all the things associated with short term euphoria so yeah, if anything stimulants like lorazepam and other pills make a heck of a difference.
Without them i would not have been able to write my books as well because i get bored easily but the benzos helped me stay focused and confident in what i was doing


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

alex999 said:


> What if your creative outlet happens to be your life passion or talent? For me it's music. If anything, being on Lexapro and having to sacrifice my creativity for less anxiety MOTIVATED me more to squash my SA drug free. Now off Lexapro and facing my anxiety head on, I am making further strides than I ever had. For people with creative talent, meds are pretty much a no-no.


This is just my experience and if you have been successful without drugs that's amazing and all the power to you.

For me, I avoided drugs for many years as I was afraid of them. I'm pretty sure I had a passion for academic research. But I could never do it because of my anxiety. Before going on drugs my anxiety made me quit a few of the following programs: dentistry, law/mba, master's program, medicine. After quitting medicine, I was mopping floors or working as a general labourer for almost 10 years. I decided to go back to university after 10 years absense but this time with medication.

The medication (clonazepam) did make me slower and it did hinder my creativity/thought processes slightly. But I managed to finish a 4 year professional program and work in my field for ~3 years making a very high salary. Not that money is a deciding factor but I made more money in 1 year than I had in my whole previous life working. I managed to buy a house and a car. No way, I could have done that before. I did end up possibly pissing it all away due to my abuse of my medication but I doubt the alternative would have been better. True, this wasn't my real passion. I would have liked to go into research but that dream was long gone when in my 20s, I was reluctant to take any form of medication as I thought I could do it by non-drug approaches.


----------

